# Anyone got a Fairlight CMI I can borrow?



## Guest (Oct 19, 2009)

I'm having a hard time pulling the orchestra hit samples from A View to a Kill for the DD Tribute project. Those are Fairlight samples and man, nothing sounds like a Fairlight.

No chance there's someone with a Fairlight who wants to record some orchestra hits for me, is there?


----------

